
This Calvin and Hobbes resume got me interviews at 21 startups (I applied to 24) - deeptichopra
https://blog.usejournal.com/this-calvin-hobbes-resume-got-me-interviews-at-21-24-tech-startups-i-applied-to-cc52fdce562e
======
v12
Amazing!! Thank you for sharing this!

